

Lessons learned in a year of freelancing - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/lessons-learned-in-a-year-of-freelancing/swizec/6348

======
zidar
From what I know, you've freenlanced even before you've opened your own
company. So this step up probably wasn't as hard as maybe for someone who
hasn't done as much freelancing before. Any advice for anyone that just
realized "gee I feel like I should be a freelancer" and doesn't have much
exposure or contacts to start with.

~~~
Swizec
Going from freelancing next to college for 10 hours a week to full-time
freelancing and having to pay all the government fees all week is a beast.
Nothing to sneeze at.

Your last few words explain what somebody fresh should do: "doesn't have much
exposure or contacts to start with" -> get those. Work on finding contacts,
here on HN works really really great, talk to people in the industry, attend
events, give talks, gain exposure.

------
gexla
Some pretty good points in here. What pisses me off about posts like this is
seeing a freelancer learn some of the important things in one year what may
have taken me years to figure out. ;)

We all learn at our own pace, which is why it's good to learn from others.
Your pace might just kill you.

~~~
Swizec
I learned a lot of the lessons because sites like HackerNews gave me the
courage and fire-under-ass to learn them.

